# Scar tissue from thumbsucking?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS has always been a thumbsucker. He only sucks his left thumb. Since he got his bottom teeth, he's had a raised part on his thumb where the teeth rub it. Sometimes he chomps his thumb with his teeth to keep it from falling out of his mouth when he sleeps. A couple of times, he's chomped it so hard, he's broken the skin. Is this weird? Will the raised area go away?


----------



## piglet0712 (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to suck my thumb when I was little (until 5 years). I got a raised part too. But when I stopped sucking my thumb, my mom said that it went away in like a year. So when your child stops sucking their thumb completely, it will go away after a while.

As for chomping on their thumb and breaking the skin, I would try putting a bandage on it and adhere it with athletic tape/medical tape wrapped around it. Usually kids don't like to suck on their thumbs with that stuff on it and hopefully will keep it from getting too much moisture. (possibly get him to stop sucking it altogether)

BUT I tried that with my daughter and she was smart enough to take off the tape. I guess it all depends on the child. HTH


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I thought dd was the only one lol. Yes, she has a bit of a raised part...but she sucks BOTH thumbs...I hope she grows out of this soon...
anywho, it should stop when he stops sucking his thumb.. there is a little girl in me nephews daycare class thats a thumbsuck and she sucked a whole in her thumb


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

When he broke the skin, I tried putting a little bandaid on it, but he just held his hand up in the air, grunting and fussing until I took it off. He's picky about stuff like that - doesn't like his hands or feet to be sticky or anything like that.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I sucked my thumb for a lot longer than 5 years.







:

I always had a callous on my sucking thumb. It went away after I quit sucking my thumb. It took a while, but it did go away.

I wouldn't worry about it unless he breaks the skin often and it gets infected. But pretty soon, he'll develop a callous and he'll be fine.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
I sucked my thumb for a lot longer than 5 years.







:

I always had a callous on my sucking thumb. It went away after I quit sucking my thumb. It took a while, but it did go away.

I wouldn't worry about it unless he breaks the skin often and it gets infected. But pretty soon, he'll develop a callous and he'll be fine.

Yeah, callous! Thats what they're called...I forgot the name for a moment


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
DS has always been a thumbsucker. He only sucks his left thumb. Since he got his bottom teeth, he's had a raised part on his thumb where the teeth rub it. Sometimes he chomps his thumb with his teeth to keep it from falling out of his mouth when he sleeps. A couple of times, he's chomped it so hard, he's broken the skin. Is this weird? Will the raised area go away?

Yes it will go away. I sucked my ring and middle finger for 11 years and had a raised spot from the middle of my front teeth rubbing. It is no longer there at 28. It went away fairly quickly.


----------



## Doodadsmom (May 27, 2005)

DS has a red raised area...I'm glad to hear it goes away! It does look like his teeth have left a mark - FWIW, I've been putting lanolin on it as a barrier, since I figure it's okay if he eats some of it.


----------

